
The Trouble with PDFs - iamelgringo
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/001028.html
======
Tichy
I _hate_ PDFs.

Idea for the "link to out-of-browser"-problem: couldn't scribd offer a kind of
hotlink to display PDF-documents from the web in their viewer? That is,
instead of linking to <http://wherever.com/mystupid.pdf>, one could link to
scribd.com/show?url=<http://wherever.com/mystupid.pdf>

Would something like that be legal, or would it make scribd suable for
stealing content?

~~~
pg
Scribd already has it, except show is called slurp.

~~~
Tichy
I just looked it up, but it doesn't seem to be quite the same thing? At least
slurp seems to involve uploading the document to Scribd, which might really be
a copyright problem.

I meant a way to use scribd as a PDF reader directly. But mabye there really
is no point to it, because if the publisher of a PDF would use it, they would
already know about scribd, and therefore would probably be better off hosting
the PDF on scribd to begin with. Perhaps it would be useful for other people
who want to link to the PDF, though.

